# Pas de vis abimé, extraction impossible HELP



## jacklucont (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous...

Je me confesse, j'ai foiré en beauté! 

Je m'explique, j'ai voulu changer mon même le disque dur de mon macbook pro 13".
Le problème et que pour accéder au disque dur, il faut enlever le capot.

J'ai réussi à enlever 9 vis sur  10 avec plus ou moins de difficultés et plusieurs tournevis. La 10ème n'a pas bougé, le pas de vis c'est usé et là je me retrouve coincé. Apple ne veut pas le prendre en charge, même chose pour les revendeurs agrées.

Je suis à la recherche d'idée pour faire sauter cette vis.

J'avais pensé la faire fondre au fer à souder, est-ce une bonne idée?

La percer avec un toute petite mèche?

Je suis preneur si vous avez des idées !!!


----------



## Hellborg (8 Juillet 2009)

La faire fondre serait encore pire (et puis de toute façon tu n'y arriveras pas )

T'as des photos qu'on puisse se faire une meilleure idée?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

la faire sauter à la nitro...


----------



## Hellborg (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> la faire sauter à la nitro...



Ou bien enfonce la avec un clou de manière a pouvoir la récupérer de l'autre côté


----------



## bltz (8 Juillet 2009)

je pense que la meche reste la meilleur solution... prend bien le diamètre avec un pied a coulisse des vis que tu as extraite pour choisir ta meche (j'esseyrais une taille en dessous de la vis, puis pile la taille si ca ne sors toujours pas) , et surtout utilise une perceuse sur colonne pour ne pas percer de travers...
Fais gaf a la pronfondeur a laquelle tu descends  aussi...


----------



## ritchi92 (9 Juillet 2009)

Je serai curieux de savoir comment tu vas t'en sortir donc n'hésites pas à nous tenir au courant !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2009)

jacklucont a dit:


> , le pas de vis c'est usé et là je me retrouve coincé.



bienvenue au Club !
(Club des vicieux qui veulent dévisser une vis viciée)


je te mets le lien vers le fil que j'avais crée
au milieu des reponses potaches ( normal c'est la loi du genre) il y a aussi de bons conseils techs serieux avec divers méthodes
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/tournesol-pb-d1-vis-bloquee-capot-inouvrable-218729.html


----------



## jacklucont (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous

mon problème est résolu.

Je suis allé dans une bijouterie!

Equipé de foreuse, ils ont pu recréer un pas de vis "plat" afin de pouvoir ouvrir le capot!

Si d'autres personnes rencontrent ce problème, j'espère que l'idée du bijoutier les aideront!!!


MERCI POUR TON POST PASCALFORMAC !!!


----------



## Hellborg (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonne idée. T'en a eu pour combien?


----------



## jacklucont (11 Juillet 2009)

J'ai donné 10 euros pour ce grand service qu'il m'a rendu, sinon je n'aurais rien payé, il ne me demandait rien!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2009)

il y a encore des gens corrects
(en passant ,  il aurait peut etre préferé aller boire un  verre, une bouteille de vin ou un livre ou DVD   )


----------



## ritchi92 (11 Juillet 2009)

Vraiment pas bête l'idée ! Je note... au cas ou ;-)


----------



## sas13 (11 Juillet 2009)

heureux dénouement heureusement. Mais il faut impérativement avoir un tournevis parfaitement adapté, et le moindre écart de taille du cruciforme ne pardonne pas. Avant de forcer (les vis ont reçu un peu de frein filet), il faut vérifier le parfait ajustage de la tête du tournevis dans l'empreinte. Donc si on veut le faire soi-même, il faut investir dans un jeu de mini-tournevis cruciforme.


----------



## Finouche (11 Juillet 2009)

C'est la tête de la vis qui était abîmée, pas le pas.
Effectivement, avant de se lancer dans un démontage, il faut absolument s'équiper en outillage. C'est indispensable.
L'Opinel ne suffit pas toujours.


----------



## Ralph_ (17 Septembre 2009)

salut, tu as fait cette manip sur Paris? quel est le gentil bijoutier qui t'a fait ça? je me retrouve emmerdé de mon coté, je peux pas changer le disque de mon MB:hein:


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Mai 2011)

J'ai le même problème de pas de vis abimé dans mon MacBook Pro mais une vis à l'intérieur du MacBook pro que je veux enlever pour remplacer le superdrive par un disque dur.

Tu as l'adresse de la bijouterie ou tu est allée ?

Merci


----------



## erolyildirim79 (29 Juillet 2011)

Olivier.w a dit:


> J'ai le même problème de pas de vis abimé dans mon MacBook Pro mais une vis à l'intérieur du MacBook pro que je veux enlever pour remplacer le superdrive par un disque dur.
> 
> Tu as l'adresse de la bijouterie ou tu est allée ?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour Olivier,

J'ai le même soucis lors de l'extraction du Optical drive et une vise encastrée.

Comment à tu fait depuis?

Merci


----------



## ak_vins (29 Janvier 2012)

Hello les mecs,

moi aussi, imposible de dévisser 2 vis à l'interieur du macbook pro pour pouvoir remplacer le superdrive par un data doubler + SSD.

Pourtant j'ai bien tous les outils qu'il faut (ceux vendus avec le data doubler), mais apple met une sorte de colle sur les vis ça les rend immobile même en forçant comme un malade.

Résultats je me retrouve comme un con, j'hésite à aller voir un réparateur agréé pour voir avec eux ce problème, ils sont du déjà y faire face...

->Si qq à une solution...


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Janvier 2012)

Il n y a pas de colle sur le vis .. C' est juste qu elles sont très très bien vissées . Il faut de on tournevis pour les enlever . La technique étant d' appuyer tout en tournant, et les vis viennent sans probleme .


----------



## Cocopop (29 Janvier 2012)

C'est bête à dire, mais une boite à outil style "horloger" pour démonter son MBP coute 10 avec tout un tas de taille différente.

Parfois, il vaut mieux prendre son temps et acheter les bons outils, que tout faire dans la précipitation...


----------



## macbookeur75 (29 Janvier 2012)

jacklucont a dit:


> J'ai réussi à enlever 9 vis sur  10 avec plus ou moins de difficultés et plusieurs tournevis.




y a qu'une seule taille qui passe 

t'en as utilisé combien ? 

quand on voit que c'est trop grand, on essaie pas de tourner


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Il n y a pas de colle sur le vis ..
> 
> Il faut de on tournevis pour les enlever .



on pourra lire ( j écris trop vite      )  : 

Il n y a pas de colle sur le*s* vis .. 

 Il faut de *b*on*s* tournevis pour les enlever .


----------

